# Tensioning flyscreen in Remis rooflight



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Remis rooflight taken out of motorhome as flyscreen was hanging down.. Now comes the tricky bit.I have retensioned flyscreen but it now pulls sun blind halfway across. If I reduce the tension then the flyscreen does dot retract fully and hangs down.Does anyone know the answer to this one? Help please. thank you.


----------

